# walnut or pecan



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

All these look like pecan to me expecially the nut but I had neighbors tell me they are walnut. Since the nuts are still green I dont know maybe they change shape a little but please ID these for me . I have dozens of these on my land. Ten alone in the 3 acres of my holler

Maybe these are pictures of both walnuts and pecans?


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

First few look like black walnut. Not sure on the last ones, leaves look small and shinny for black walnut.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree that the first few do look like black walnut. Can't tell for sure on the others. Pecans still in the green shell are not that round I know.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Black walnut smells very different from pecan or hickory. Cut off a small branch and do a scratch and sniff. 

You could have some hickory tossed in there too. Hard to tell without seeing it in person.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't believe there's any hickory. Hickory has "splits" in the shells. I'm not familiar w/pecans-they don't grow around here. But as far as I can tell w/out smelling them is that they are black walnut.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here it would be a toss up between hickory and walnut. The ones where the nuts are in the photos are definitely walnut. Even the smooth shell mockernut hickories don't have nuts like those.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

You could always throw some of the nut shells into a fish tank. If the fish pass out / play dead than its walnut.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies I have several of these on my driveway as well.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

One sure way to tell - Walnut has chambered pith - Pecan, Hickory have solid pith.
Get about a foot of the new growth and split it right down the middle with your pocket knife. You can tell quickly. 

My money is on Black walnut

If you're ever in my neighborhood stop by and we'll do a walkabout.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Black Walnut? My grandfather had about 15 of these in his backyard. Growing up I used to collect the nuts and try to make squirrel traps.


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

From what i can tell the walnuts are almost impossible to get into. May e I can use the wood for something


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

If the trees are large, they might be worth something. Black walnut is very desirable as a building wood. If not, it makes good firewood.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Walnut, similar leaves to pecan, but slight differences.

http://forestry.answers.com/tree-id...cation-of-a-walnut-tree-using-a-tree-leaf-key


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Black walnut vote here too. Careful on handling the nut when it's green. Smells wonderful, kind of "pine-y". But if you scratch the nut and get that yellow juice on yer hands, it'll turn black and take days to come off. Makes a GREAT WOOD STAIN. Throw the hulls in alcohol base for a few weeks.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Rubbing alcohol?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

For some reason I'm not seeing the images. A Butternut is a type of walnut that looks kind of like a pecan.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

They were black walnut. Hundreds of them.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I can't see the pics. am I missing something on my computer?


----------

